# men who had circumcision in adult life.



## ozysanj

I know there was a circumcision thread and has been locked on this forum.
I have no intentions to try to reincernate it at all.

I was really wondering what circ'd men were thinking /feeling after having it in their adult life,for a long time and was going to search it for myself anyway.

Cause i was born and lived in a country where circ. was done for religious reasons.so most of my partners were cicr'd but in the end i married uncirc'd man,i never asked him to get it done.But i would love it,if he did, as it's more hygenic,better looking and more satisfying :)

now i am expecting a boy,and i was doing research to convince my husband to get it done for our baby boy.
anyway,long story short i have a link about it,i wanted to share with the interested forum members.these men talk about their experiences in life in 2 parts:before and after circumcision

https://www.circinfo.net/men_circumcised_as_adults_tell_it_as_it_is.html


----------



## pixeldust

Given that is a pro-circ site, I wouldn't trust anything on there as far as I could throw it. You're only going to read positive stories about male gential cutting and its benefits on that website.

If you are looking for stories that are going to back up how you already feel about it, then you'll find them there. If you want to make an informed decision, you'd be better off looking at a range of neutral websites.

https://artofmanliness.com/2009/02/22/clip-the-tip-pointcounterpoint-on-male-circumcision/
https://www.parenting-boys.com/Pros-and-Cons-of-Circumcision.html
https://nymag.com/health/features/60158/


----------



## hpjagged

....


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I know a few men who weren't circumsized and they're so embarrassed by it. (never seen, but was discussed out of curiosity) They said they'd 100% opt. for circumsicion in their sons. One guy even said he dispises his mom for not doing it. 

Men I know that have said they'd continue to do it with their sons.

I feel the decision should be left to the father of the child.

No it may not be "natural" and yes it may be considered "cosmetic". 

But face it, we live in a world with a lot of societal pressure. That's the way it is... So the way I see it by circumsizing my son I'd be relieving at least one aspect of stress from his life. I don't support superficiality, no. However, I am a realist and I do see things for what they are not JUST what I wish them to be.

EDIT - might i add i didn't talk to the boys at once :haha: wasn't a big peewee group convo!!! lol just a few questions here and there.


----------



## Wildfire81

My husband said he did not even know it was an issue..of course our son will be. He is, and says thank you to his mom that she had it done. Everybody is different!


----------



## PitaKat

Chelsea.ann1 said:


> I feel the decision should be left to the father of the child.

I agree with ya there. My husband feels like Wildfire's husband does, it's never been an issue for him, he is happy that his parents had it done when he was a baby, and wants the same for our baby if it is a boy. However, if he didn't agree with circumcision, I would still let him make the choice about it and support whatever decision he made.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

PitaKat said:


> Chelsea.ann1 said:
> 
> 
> I feel the decision should be left to the father of the child.
> 
> I agree with ya there. My husband feels like Wildfire's husband does, it's never been an issue for him, he is happy that his parents had it done when he was a baby, and wants the same for our baby if it is a boy. However, if he didn't agree with circumcision, I would still let him make the choice about it and support whatever decision he made.Click to expand...

Exactly. :flower:


----------



## xxchloexx

I've never seen one that was circumcised.. Its not done in Ireland.. If you have it done you are definitely the minority.
I would never do it to my baby, I dont buy into the whole "its cleaner" thing.. When a baby boy gets his nappy changed you dont pull that skin back to clean as it would just irritate the child.. by the time it needs to be pulled back and cleaned he will be washing himself.

Dont try make your husband get himself cut ... you married the man because you loved him not because of his penis.. Stick with him the way he is. If my husband asked me to get an operation on my vagina because he thought it was the norm I no what i would tell him..

like a PP said , look on sites that arent pro circ.. So you get feedback that is negative and positive.. Like anything in the world there is going to be negative feedback so you might want to read that.. If it seems to good to be true it more than likely is.


----------



## Kat541

pixeldust said:


> Given that is a pro-circ site, I wouldn't trust anything on there as far as I could throw it. You're only going to read positive stories about male gential cutting and its benefits on that website.
> 
> If you are looking for stories that are going to back up how you already feel about it, then you'll find them there. If you want to make an informed decision, you'd be better off looking at a range of neutral websites.
> 
> https://artofmanliness.com/2009/02/22/clip-the-tip-pointcounterpoint-on-male-circumcision/
> https://www.parenting-boys.com/Pros-and-Cons-of-Circumcision.html
> https://nymag.com/health/features/60158/

 
Your sites are biased against it. They are not neutral.

Circumcision began as a religious procedure, and I feel the question is equivilent to asking if you should follow a religous practice. No one could make that decicion for you. 
I do feel if you are hesitant, don't do it. Your son can have it done anytime should he feel it is the only way he can be saved and get into heaven.

And I will admit, I couldn't be more turned off by an anteater-penis. If my husband wasn't cut, I wouldn't look at his penis until it was totally hard. I expect some skinny, long tounge to come flicking out of those un-cuts.


----------



## Lulu1982

Oh my word ... If my OH said he wanted me to have surgery because it would make certain parts of my body "better looking and more satisfying " I'd knock him into next week!!

ps ... I am in the UK and have never come across a real life circumcized willy ... I think it looks wierd!!


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Lulu1982 said:


> Oh my word ... If my OH said he wanted me to have surgery because it would make certain parts of my body "better looking and more satisfying " I'd knock him into next week!!
> 
> ps ... I am in the UK and have never come across a real life circumcized willy ... I think it looks wierd!!

Same here - never seen one and not sure I want to either. My hubby is clean in that area so again don't think much of the cleanliness comments. I personally wouldnt do it for my son (unless medically needed) but I suppose each to their own. Just be prepared to explain why to your son. It doesnt appear to be a common op on the NHS over here.


----------



## hpjagged

...


----------



## Srrme

My husband is circumcised, and wishes he wasn't. Neither one of our sons are circumcised.

I don't think there's a huge problem with cleanliness as long as proper hygiene is taught. Whether or not a boy or man is circumcised, if they don't clean themselves properly, they're at risk for an infection, etc. The foreskin is there for a REASON.


----------



## pixeldust

Kat541 said:


> pixeldust said:
> 
> 
> Given that is a pro-circ site, I wouldn't trust anything on there as far as I could throw it. You're only going to read positive stories about male gential cutting and its benefits on that website.
> 
> If you are looking for stories that are going to back up how you already feel about it, then you'll find them there. If you want to make an informed decision, you'd be better off looking at a range of neutral websites.
> 
> https://artofmanliness.com/2009/02/22/clip-the-tip-pointcounterpoint-on-male-circumcision/
> https://www.parenting-boys.com/Pros-and-Cons-of-Circumcision.html
> https://nymag.com/health/features/60158/
> 
> 
> Your sites are biased against it. They are not neutral.Click to expand...

Re-reading I can see the second one is, the other two most certainly are not, thank you very much.


----------



## ozysanj

Lulu1982 said:


> Oh my word ... If my OH said he wanted me to have surgery because it would make certain parts of my body "better looking and more satisfying " I'd knock him into next week!!
> 
> ps ... I am in the UK and have never come across a real life circumcized willy ... I think it looks wierd!!

Obviously I wasn't clear enough or some ladies haven't read my first post properly.I was not asking if you think I should get my son circ'd or not.I believe it's the best option, and I was searching real life experiences to support my view in front of my hubby and shared the info I found,in case anyone would be interested.


Well,I NEVER asked for my DH to get it.but would be happy if HE decides to have it.I never suggested him even to consider for himself.
I see you only quote only what you understand from the whole thing.there were 3 adverbs,the missing one is hygienic .And with my first hand experience and the other experiences I have read,they are true.
Ps.DH is very clean and showers twice everyday.so it's not about his lack of cleanliness.

Plus,if you never tried the both options, you can not have a fair comparison in between two.I haven't slept with the whole world but I had partners both circ'd and uncirc'd.so I have more than just an idea.


----------



## amipregnant

my husband was circumcised due to medical reasons when he was 14. He remembers it a a horrific painful experience. I do prefer his willy to previous partners as it is much nicer but im sure i would have loved him the same if he hadnt been. i am not going to get inot the arguement of circumcising babies.


----------



## Elucida

I would never make a decision like that for my child. It's their body, their choice. If they want to do it further down the line then that's up to them but it's not my body, my child is not a possession to do with as I please.

That said, I find a lot of the anti-circ stuff very, very shaky at the best of times. Circumcised men aren't a bunch of mangled, sexless freaks. Having been with both, I actually prefer circumcised and have never known sensitivity to be an issue at all. However, I wouldn't mind being with either... it's not a huge deal, really. I think the anti-circ movement can be really extreme at times (it actually put my ex off of having one and it damaged him irreparably in avoiding it) and the only point I feel I can identify with fully is that your child's body is exactly that, theirs. Not yours.


----------



## blessedmomma

ozysanj- it was an excellent article written by men who have had it both ways in adult life. :D


----------



## Lulu1982

ozysanj said:


> Lulu1982 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word ... If my OH said he wanted me to have surgery because it would make certain parts of my body "better looking and more satisfying " I'd knock him into next week!!
> 
> ps ... I am in the UK and have never come across a real life circumcized willy ... I think it looks wierd!!
> 
> Obviously I wasn't clear enough or some ladies haven't read my first post properly.I was not asking if you think I should get my son circ'd or not.I believe it's the best option, and I was searching real life experiences to support my view in front of my hubby and shared the info I found,in case anyone would be interested.
> 
> 
> Well,I NEVER asked for my DH to get it.but would be happy if HE decides to have it.I never suggested him even to consider for himself.
> I see you only quote only what you understand from the whole thing.there were 3 adverbs,the missing one is hygienic .And with my first hand experience and the other experiences I have read,they are true.
> Ps.DH is very clean and showers twice everyday.so it's not about his lack of cleanliness.
> 
> Plus,if you never tried the both options, you can not have a fair comparison in between two.I haven't slept with the whole world but I had partners both circ'd and uncirc'd.so I have more than just an idea.Click to expand...

As opposed to quoting what I understand, I quoted that part of your post which jumped out at me and gave my opinion on that. I am fully clued up on the concept of hygiene.

The reason I chose not to comment on that particular part was because I simply don't believe that it is true.


----------



## emma33

this is always going to be a topic for hugh debate... it isnt the norm in the uk unless for religious or medical reason, from what i know its more the norm in the usa.. so maybe its a case of agree to disagree because were all going to have our very strong views about what we think about it, i have had 2 sons so far neigher was done as its not the norm here so wasnt something i ever thought about to be honest, to me it seems unnatural to take a part away thats there BUT on the other hand if i was in the usa i might have a diff thought on the matter , this i will never know but as i say agree to disagree and hope the ladies that need the info they require can find the info from doctors etc :) just my 10pence worth x


----------



## bubbles123

I'm in the UK and as previously mentioned very few are circumcised here. However, my friends brother unfortunately had to be as an adult for medical reasons. He said afterwards (well, he told his sister and she told us in the pub!) that it was very uncomfortable for a long time afterwards and that even putting on trousers was difficult but once the skin became desensitised things got better. He also said sex felt different afterwards and that, whilst it was still good, he didn't feel as much.
The foreskin protects the skin of the penis and the skin underneath is therefore very sensitive as it is not meant to be exposed, except during sex. If a penis is circumcised, this sensitive skin is suddenly exposed all of the time, which is why it can be so uncomfy for a while as the skin has to desensitise and get used to being exposed and rubbed around against clothing etc. This might also explain lack of feeling after circumcision. That's probably why my friends brother felt uncomfy for a while. So, if your hubby does decide to get it done, he may be walking around with a pillow in front of him for a while!


----------



## Kaisma

I personally wouldn't get it done for my baby even you didn't ask it :flow:

I have had both kind of partners, and I wouldn't say there's a different in satisfaction even the guy was circumcised or not. Also I don't believe in whole "being more hygienic" thing...

:flow:


----------



## ZombieQueen

I understand that some people are against it, but I feel people need to calm down on this subject, we don't go off and argue about other religious beliefs or personal choices.

My husband is and my sons will be as well. That's mine and my husbands choice. I have experienced both and as a woman i prefer a man who is, my husband is glad he is, not that he would know any different, but from a cosmetic stand point he is glad he is.


----------



## rwhite

Please think about it this way - if your son grows up and as a teenager or adult is unhappy that he has a foreskin, then he can make that decision to have it removed if he wishes, but if you make that decision for him he can't just think to himself "Oh boy, I'd quite like my foreskin back now" and have it magically reappear. It's an irreversible operation and one that I feel should be up to the owner of the body it's being done to.


----------



## rwhite

Kat541 said:


> And I will admit, I couldn't be more turned off by an anteater-penis. If my husband wasn't cut, I wouldn't look at his penis until it was totally hard. I expect some skinny, long tounge to come flicking out of those un-cuts.

:rofl: That's a little shallow and ridiculous don't you think?


----------



## alaskagrown

My OH is circumcised and if we were having a son, I'd choose to get him circumcised too. I honestly thought it was a standard procedure and didn't think there was so much controversy behind it. I have never seen an uncircumcised penis and I actually had to look it up on the Internet to see what it was!

However, this forum is made up from people mostly from the UK and I've found that my perceptions, beliefs, and standards differ quite a bit from those abroad.


----------



## luci and bump

My OH has quite a tight foreskin, and was recommended to have it cut, as it can make sex uncomfortable for him, as it can hurt to pull it back. Because it doesn't pull back easily, when it does pull back, its very, very sensitive. It took a while to figure out techniques that don't cause him discomfort or pain (especially with oral sex) but now we've worked it out, it isn't a problem.
He was offered a circ when he was a teenager apparently, but he said no, he didn't want to lose sensitivity, and he didn't want to go through the pain of it!
If our LO is a boy, I won't even contemplate it for him, I'm sure it must be pretty painful, and as it isn't important in my religion or culture, I'm going to leave it for him to decide. If he has the same condition my OH has, it will be his choice when he's older, and my OH and I can help and advise him if need be, when he is old enough to decide


----------



## JessPape

I would NEVER as my husband to cut his skin off ever, nor would I expect my child to be cut. My husband showers once a day, he doesnt smell. Ive meet uncut guys though that didnt look after themselfs, and well they did have issues. But like i said they didnt look after themselfs, i don't believe its my choice to decied anyways.


----------



## overcomer79

My OH is and wishes he wasn't. I let him make the decision and despite my family demanding my son to be, we chose to keep him intact.


----------



## Sunshine12

Lulu1982 said:


> Oh my word ... If my OH said he wanted me to have surgery because it would make certain parts of my body "better looking and more satisfying " I'd knock him into next week!!

Well said. The suggestion that someone wouldnt look at their husbands penis because of the way it would look if uncircumcised is one of the most immature things Ive ever heard. Id love to hear reactions of women if their husbands were to say that they refuse to look at their breasts because they are too saggy. Ridiculous!

I went out with someone that was circumcised and he resented his parents for having it done.


----------



## TattiesMum

My husband was circumcised at the age of 21 as a result of a split foreskin that then got infected ... he mainly remembers the horrendous pain from the split/infection rather than any trauma from the op itself and doesn't have any issues at all in respect of his 'lost' foreskin (any more than I have issues with my 'lost' tonsils :shrug: )

He's obviously had sex both as an uncirc'd and circ'd adult and claims there is no difference whatsoever in his enjoyment - I'm not in a position to be able to judge that myself, so I have to take his word for it :flower:

My first husband was uncirc'd so, like a previous poster, I've experienced both and to be honest there is very little difference from a woman's point of view ... every penis is different anyway so there really isn't anything that (if you were blindfolded and hadn't touched with your hands) would make you just *know * from how it felt iykwim.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I am in the US (midwest) and we are not having our son circumcised. I expect to get questioned on that from a few people because yes, it is the norm here. From what I understand the popularity is decreasing - but mostly on the coasts. it is still very standard in the midwest. 

To me it is nothing more than cosmetic and superficial. And cosmetic to what standard? In fact almost every negative response to uncirc in this post is superficial and cosmetic. That says more about the poster IMO. I've seen both, I've "experienced" both. I have no preference either way. It's not like the male penis is all that attractive in either form IMO so why F with it and potentially screw it up even farther? Like others have said - it's way too "sensitive" (pun intended!) of a procedure to make that kind of decision for another person who someday will be able to make an informed decision on their own. I don't buy into any argument that it would hurt a grown man any worse than it would hurt a newborn baby. And I'd say a baby has gone through enough trauma right after birth to have to deal with that too. We aren't religious in any form so no reason for us to do it there. 

Someone also made the comment that other boys might tease him in the locker room. This is a a real argument... really? First, I kind of doubt this would happen. Do high school boys really want to draw attention that they are studying each others manly parts during shower time? Yeah, probably not.

So what's left? Cleanliness? As if cleaning a penis is difficult? I'm no expert but I can't imagine it is rocket science. So - what if someone were to propose that removing the labia of female children would make it more cleanly? Yeah I imagine it would. It'd be dryer and less moist - less bacteria etc etc. OR a person could just learn to properly clean themselves like we all do.

The more I think about it the more ridiculous it gets.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Great arguments... I can honestly say I have totally rethought the decision of ever circumsizing a son in the future. I used to just think it was normal, it was just what you did.. But there are some valid pts. here... It really is FOR NOTHING. &someone mentioned if you just felt it, without your hands, you couldn't tell a difference. That's true!! I still plan to leave the decision solely to the child's father, however if the circumstance arose where i didnt' have his father to ask.. I'd say no..

Just to add. I personally do know someone that was made fun of for years for being uncircumsized. In 8th grade this kid sent a pic to a bucnh a girls (he's dumb!) & girls obviously have big mouths told everyone i remember him recieving SO much shiiiiiiit for notbeing circumsized.. do i understand this? nope.

But it was just one circumstance. I just remember blatently all the crap the whole 8th grade class gave him... Mind you he was a jerk nobody liked him anyways..


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Heh - well that kid kind of set himself up to get made fun of no matter what. That happened to be the thing they decided to pick on him for since that is what the photo was after all.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Sew_Sweet said:


> Heh - well that kid kind of set himself up to get made fun of no matter what. That happened to be the thing they decided to pick on him for since that is what the photo was after all.

Exactly. 
He still to this day is a "man whore" so obviously girls didnt' mind too much..


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Sure they don't - it's his novelty. "Hey wanna see this?" (since chances are they haven't)


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

:haha: probably true! 

Either way it's stilll a peniss!!!!!!!!!! Gets the same job done!!! :haha:


----------



## amjon

DH is not circumcised, but we were just discussing it the other day. He said he would like to (once he gets health insurance) because his skin is very tight and DTD is sometimes painful for him. He would probably just get enough cut off to make it loose enough to not be painful.


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

My husband and i have been having this conversation - he is done (religious reasons) and is worried he wouldn't know what to do if our son wasn't done ie how to clen it etc. The only thing we have to go by is his uncle who got it done at 19 years old.
He said that i likes it more now that it's done and wish he'd had it done when he was a baby. We talked with him and his wife who said that sex felt better for him before he was done, but better for her after it was done lol..
We're still on the fence but want to talk to more people who have had it both ways as i dont think you can make a decision without knowing both sides (as girls we dont know what it feels like, what they go through, pros cons etc)


----------



## JessPape

I think if the skin is to tight than that is a medical reason to get it done. As for them having the skin there, making it quicker for a man to get off,I do not agree with. I say that because my husband is uncut and was a virgin when we meet. Yea, he was quick to get off when we first meet, but what guy wasn't? You got to learn to control yourself in bed, and thats what having stigma to last longer comes from. As for cleaness, my husband has a shower once a day, and unless he came home covered in oil from his job, i have no issues going down on him, he doesnt smell. Ive seen cut guys that stink worse. It all comes down to the guy, and what the parents think is right. thats all, and thats the only opinion that matters, what they PARENTS think is right, not anyone elses.


----------



## pixeldust

JessPape said:


> You got to learn to control yourself in bed, and thats what having stigma to last longer comes from. As for cleaness, my husband has a shower once a day, and unless he came home covered in oil from his job, i have no issues going down on him, he doesnt smell. Ive seen cut guys that stink worse. It all comes down to the guy, and what the parents think is right. thats all, and thats the only opinion that matters, what they PARENTS think is right, not anyone elses.

Agree completely. My DH can come in 2 minutes, or can last 2 hours as he has brilliant self control, and he is intact. No issues with cleanliness as he showers every day and washes himself properly.


----------



## Remlap

My husband was circumcised as an adult and has no regrets.


----------



## future_numan

I would be interested in knowing the % of men have a problem later in life, who aren't circumcized.
Both DH and I are on the fence about getting our son " done".
We even talked to our DR about it and he didn't say there was anything wrong either way but he did mention that he did not have his son " done" and his son had a problem when he was 13 yrs old and had to get circumcised. Which he found painful.
Everyone we have talked to has known someone who went through the same ordeal.
I am afraid to make the decision not to have my son " done" then he runs into trouble later in life.


----------



## rwhite

future_numan said:


> I would be interested in knowing the % of men have a problem later in life, who aren't circumcized.
> Both DH and I are on the fence about getting our son " done".
> We even talked to our DR about it and he didn't say there was anything wrong either way but he did mention that he did not have his son " done" and his son had a problem when he was 13 yrs old and had to get circumcised. Which he found painful.
> Everyone we have talked to has known someone who went through the same ordeal.
> I am afraid to make the decision not to have my son " done" then he runs into trouble later in life.

I have a theory that quite often the reason boys need their penises circumcised later in life is due to lack of education about the right way to clean an intact penis (i.e. clean it like a finger, don't retract the foreskin). I think quite often it's when the foreskin has been retracted that problems arise - retracting it before its ready (anywhere between age 4 and puberty) can create a lot of issues:



> Forcing the foreskin back before the natural separation of the foreskin from the glans has occurred causes tearing of the connective tissue. This is painful and can lead to problems:
> tearing the foreskin from the head of the penis leaves an open wound which can lead to infection
> the raw surfaces touching each other can heal together and form adhesions (areas that stick together) between the foreskin and the head of the penis leading to permanent problems with retraction (pulling back)
> small tears in the opening of the foreskin can heal to form non-elastic (non-stretchable) scar tissue, possibly causing acquired narrowing (phimosis)
> the foreskin can get "stuck" behind the head of the penis (paraphimosis)

I have heard that it is really quite uncommon for a man to ever have a problem with his foreskin that requires circumcision. If phimosis occurs naturally, there is a steroid cream that can be prescribed that can thin the skin to help it retract back over the head of the penis. Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## PoodleMommy

I'm a super "natural"-leaning person in almost every way (we eat organic/sustainable food, we will cloth-diaper, do extended breast feeding, etc. etc. etc.), but circumcision is the one area where I'm still with what's considered to be the norm (at least in the U.S.).

My DH is circumcised and can't imagine it any other way; his father was not, and the few times he caught a glimpse of it, DH was traumatized and disgusted by how it looked. There is no way I could convince my DH not to circ our son.

And to be honest, I'm relieved that he feels this way... I know there's a good deal of anti-circ sentiment, especially on these boards, but I have to say I agree with my hubby and unless there is a life-or-death reason not to do it, we will have our baby circumcised. Sorry!


----------



## j3ss

My husband grew up in Tanzania and was circumcised at age 16 as a coming into age type of thing. It was excruciating and not something he would have chosen to do. Interestingly, if we were having a boy, he would choose circumcision - I would _not_. He thinks that it hurts less and recovery is less painful for a baby. That's probably true, but I don't think that justifies causing your baby pain for a mostly cosmetic reason. 

I don't envy you and your husband having to work this out!


----------

